# OMG designs



## OMGdesigns (Apr 12, 2012)

So this is me and my dad after we completed our 3rd bench, feeling preety damn stoked!








Here's a setting for part of what we have in mind for everyday use.


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

Dude that's awesome.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Although I'm sure people will buy them, it seems to me that your main customers would be ski resorts and snow-related businesses. I'd get a kick out of seeing a bunch of those benches at any of the local mountains. Time for some marketing?


----------



## OMGdesigns (Apr 12, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Although I'm sure people will buy them, it seems to me that your main customers would be ski resorts and snow-related businesses. I'd get a kick out of seeing a bunch of those benches at any of the local mountains. Time for some marketing?


Actually man you are a hundred percent correct that is one of our major focuses, but at the same time we have to get the word out and need your help raising our "PR" (lol who would have thought eh) And the way i see it even if we are marketing mostly to the "bigger players" you cant forget about the actual foundation of this amazing sport... us! 

btw we received a new shipment from Whistler/Blackcomb check out this one guys and gals!

ps if you have viewed, or have yet to, our website check it out! We have done a major overhaul on it and added a gallery page www.omgdesigns.ca


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

Those look pretty slick. Good luck with your venture!


----------

